# Instant pay



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi all...

So I tried using instant pay and it says my card is not compatible. 

I have a pay card from money network. 

I was thinking of going to Walmart and getting a money card or green dot card.

Does anybody use one of those?


----------



## Michelle Phillips (Nov 19, 2016)

You can still use your no compatible card but it cost you $0.50 everytime. I just do that it's such a small fee.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

Michelle Phillips said:


> You can still use your no compatible card but it cost you $0.50 everytime. I just do that it's such a small fee.


Yeah but it says "repaying" and that it won't be available for 3 business days.

And its telling me to change my debit card info


----------



## Michelle Phillips (Nov 19, 2016)

I use it everytime I drive and I get paid instantly. I used Chase bank.


----------



## Swissboy123 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey, is there a website that lists current signup bonuses?


----------



## FullMoonFever (Jul 17, 2016)

desiibabyy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> So I tried using instant pay and it says my card is not compatible.
> 
> ...


Instant pay stopped working about a week ago, I completed a transfer and later the same day it started telling me that my card in ineligible when it's worked just fine before and it's the same card I receive my regular earnings on. I've been back and forth a dozen times with uber and all they seem to be able to do is tell me how valuable I am and that they love me and kissy kissy before giving me a basic rundown of how to use the instant pay feature which doesn't work and when I try to explain to them that instant pay is broken and needs to be fixed it's the same nonsense every time. Uber does not give a damn about it's drivers obviously and most of the so-called rewards don't even work when you actually try to use them. Uber is Myspace and Lyft is facebook and it's only a matter of time until Uber dies off if they don't start making an effort.


----------

